
Advantages of R Programming - imarticusl
http://imarticus.org/advantages-r-programming-language
======
geezerjay
What a poorly-written blog entry.

So, the author argues that the "advantages of R programming" are the fact that
it's "entirely open sourced", it can be used to produce visualizations, and
that "anyone is allowed to provide code enhancements and new packages."

What a waste of bandwidth, this blog entry is.

